# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Guantanamo'yu bırak yüzen hapishanelere bak

## bozok

*Guantanamo'yu bırak yüzen hapishanelere bak*


*2 Haziran 2008*
*hurriyet.com.tr*





*ABD'nin Guantanamo'dan beter hapishaneleri tartışma yarattı. CIA'nın gizli işkence uçaklarından sonra şimdi de 'terör zanlısı' diye yakalananların, USS Bataan ve USS Peleliu gibi uçak gemilerinde işkence gördüğü iddisı ortaya atıldı. Guantanamo biliniyor, ama yüzen hapishanelerde ne olup bittiğini kimse bilmiyor.*


İngiltere'de yayımlanan The Guardian gazetesi, ABD'nin terör zanlılarını *“yüzer hapishane”* olarak kullanılan gemilerde tuttuğuna dair iddialara yer verdi. 

Bir insan hakları kuruluşu olan Reprieve'in bu konudaki iddialarını gündeme getiren gazete, Reprieve avukatlarının uygulamanın gerekçesinin terör zanlısı olarak tutulan kişilerin sayılarının ve yerlerinin gizli tutulması olduğuna dair görüşlerine dikkati çekti. 

*Yüzen hapishanelerin hangi ülkelerin karasularında oldukları belli değil* 

ABD’ye ait yüzen hapishanelerin dünyanın hangi bölgesinde ve hangi ülkelerin karasularında olduklarına dair bilgilerin toparlanmaya çalışıldığını duyuran gazete, ABD yönetiminden de bu konudaki bilgileri kamuoyuna açıklamasının istendiğini kaydetti. 

*Bush'un açıklamasına rağmen 200 yeni "işkence seyahati" yapıldı* 



Guardian, Reprieve'in konuyla ilgili raporunda Başkan Bush'un *“artık bu uygulamaya son verildi”* açıklamasına rağmen, 2006 yılından bu yana 200 yeni “işkence seyahatinin” daha yapıldığı, terör zanlılarının sorgulanmak üzere ABD'den dünyanın başka ülkelerine taşındığı iddiasının yer aldığını bildirdi. 

*17 işkence gemisi olduğu tahmin ediliyor*

“*Hapishane gemilerin”* de bu amaçla kullanıldığı iddiasına yer veren gazete, Reprieve'in ABD'nin bu amaçla kullandığı gemi sayısının 17 civarında olabileceğine dair tahminine de dikkati çekti. Gazete, bu USS Bataan ve USS Peleliu'nun da aralarında bulunduğu bu gemilerin İngiltere ve ABD tarafından deniz üssü olarak kullanılan Hint Okyanusundaki Diego Garcia'da bulunduklarına dair kuşkulara da yer verdi. 


*En az 100 kişi yok oldu*

Reprieve avukatlarının, özellikle USS Ashland adlı geminin 2007'nin ilk aylarında Somali civarında yaptığı operasyonlara dikkati çektiği de belirtildi. Guardian, aynı tarihlerde Somali, Kenya ve Etiyopya güçleri tarafından düzenlenen sistematik operasyonlarda pek çok kişinin yakalanıp FBI ve CIA ajanı oldukları tahmin edilen kişilerce sorgulandığı, bunlardan 100'e yakının daha sonra *“yok olduğu”* iddiasına da dikkati çekti.

----------


## bozok

*ABD'nin Gemi Hapishanesi ve İnsan Hakları!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*yeniceriozcan[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/06/2008* 



Thomas Jefferson başkanlığındaki ekip tarafından hazırlanan ve 4 Temmuz 1776’da ilan edilen ABD Bağımsızlık Bildirgesinde *“Tüm insanlar eşit yaratılmışlardır. Yaradanları tarafından bağışlanmış belli bazı vazgeçilmez haklara sahiptirler, hayat, özgürlük ve mutluluğu arama da bunların arasındadır; bu hakları güvence altına almak amacıyla, insanlar kendi aralarında yönetimler kurarlar”* şeklinde ifadeler yer almıştı. Kabul etmek gerekir ki metindeki bu insani temennilere karşın Jefferson’un ülkesi olan Amerika’da bile o günden bu güne* “zenci-beyaz”, “kızıl derili-beyaz derili”, “Filistinli-İsrailli”, “Müslüman-Hıristiyan”* gibi ayrımcı ve ırkçı tavırlar hep var olmuştur. 

İnsan haklarından bunca söz eden ülkeler, bugün dünyadaki silahlanma, açlık, sömürücülük, soygun, haksızlık ve zulümlerin baş sorumlusudur. Bu durum insanlığa tarihin kötü bir şakası olsa gerek. İnsanoğlunun, insan soyuna saygısının somut göstergesi olan insan hakları giderek siyasi bir araç kimliğine bürünmektedir.




*Güçlüler için insan hakları ihlali sorun değildir!*

Güçlü ülkeler, çıkarları aleyhine gördükleri insanlara ve kültürlere istediği gibi ve istediği yöntemlerle müdahale edebilmektedir. Yüzbinlerce insan, sözde insan hakları gerçekte sömürü için katledilmektedir. Japonya’ya dün bir anda yüzbinlerce insanın ölümüne neden olan atom bombasını Jefforson’un ülkesi attı. Bugün Irak’ta ve Afganistan’da olanlar da ortadadır.
Hala gün geçmiyor ki insan hakları söylemini dilinden düşürmeyen ABD vb. ülkelerin insan haklarını zalimce çiğneyen bir uygulaması ortaya çıkmasın! ABD askerlerinin, insanlığın vicdanına karşı Guantanamo Kampında ve Ebu Gureyp’te tutuklulara yaptığı inanılmaz insan hakları ihlalleri henüz hafızalarda canlılığını koruyor. CIA’nın çeşitli ülkelerden kaçırdığı insanları uçaklarda işkenceden geçirmesi de ABD’nin yeri geldiğinde hiçbir insani ve ahlaki ilke tanımadığını göstermiştir. Bu bağlamda küresel güç konumundaki ABD’nin denizlerde yaptığı iddia edilen son işkence ve insan hakları ihlallerine yönelik iddialar ise ürperti vericidir. Bu durum güçlü ülkelerin İnsan Hakları ihlalini bir sorun olarak görmediğini göstermektedir. 




*Denizde korsan gibi davranan Amerika!*

İddialar vahimdir. The Guardian gazetesi ABD’nin bu kez deniz korsanlarının bile aklına gelmeyecek bir işkence yöntemini sütunlarına taşıdı. Gazete, ABD’nin teröre karşı savaş kapsamında yakaladığı zanlıları yüzer hapishane olarak kullanılan gemilerde tuttuğu; böylelikle mahkemeye çıkarılmayan tutuklularla ilgili durum nedeniyle medyanın ve hukuk mercilerinin can sıkan sorularına muhatap olmaktan kurtulduğunu yazmıştır. 
Başkan George Bush’un* “artık bu uygulamaya son verildi”* şeklindeki açıklamasına rağmen, 2006’dan bu yana gemilerle 200 yeni *“işkence seyahatinin”* daha yapıldığı ve terör zanlılarının sorgulanmak üzere ABD’den dünyanın başka yerlerine taşındığı iddialarının yaygın olduğundan söz etmiştir. Bir insan hakları kuruluşu olan Reprieve, ABD’nin yüzer işkencehane ve tutukevi olarak kullandığı gemi sayısının 17 civarında olduğu iddiasını dile getirmiştir. Bu gemilerde CIA ve FBI ajanları tarafından sorgulanan insanlardan 100’e yakının daha sonra yok olduğu da iddialar arasında yer almıştır.

Bütün bunlar, güçlü ülkelerin saygıdan daha çok insan hakları kavramını, tecavüzlere alet etmekte kullandığını gösterir niteliktedir. 




*Hukuka uygun işkence!*

Bu yüzden ABD, adeta hukuka uygun işkence tanımı yapmaya çalışmaktadır. Bu bağlamda ABD, Cenevre Sözleşmesinin ortak 3. Maddesine göre teröristlerle mücadelede devlet dışı tarafa tanınan hakları, sözüm ona teröristlere tanımamak için *“Yasadışı Savaşçı”* kavramı bile icat etmiştir. ABD hükümeti, CIA uçak ve gemilerinde sanıklara yapılan insanlık dışı muameleler için* “ABD Sınırları dışında oluyor”* diyerek bu muameleleri Hukuk Denetiminin dışına çıkarmıştır. Bugünlerde bu bağlamdaki insan hakları ihlallerinde daha çok gemiler kullanılmaya başlanmıştır. İnsan hakları ihlalinde başta ABD olmak üzere güçlü ülkeler hiç bir yöntem tanımamakta, yerine göre kendilerini hiçbir insani kuralla da bağlı görmemektedir. Eğer öyle olmamış olsaydı Irak’ta onca insan, Serebrenica’da BM ve AB’nin gözü önünde yok edilen yüzbinlerce Müslüman, milyonu bulan Tutsi ve Hutu öldürülebilir miydi? Bu durum, güçsüz olanların yalnız devletlerinin değil, insanlıklarının da olmadığını gösterir.

----------

